# Prayers needed



## JPoutdoors23 (Sep 8, 2015)

Years ago, I let things that happened in life get the best of me and I said goodbye to church and grew very angry and bitter with God.  My life slowly began to fall apart as a result.  Friendships damaged / ruined, poor decisions financially, sin galore, bad attitude, lost confidence, still single, you name it...nothing good came from it.  It left me feeling hopeless, undeserving of anything good in life, and vulnerable.  You can bet it was open hunting season for the enemy who wanted nothing more than to ruin my life, especially someone who grew up in church and once thought he was saved.  So here I am, trying to reconnect with God, going through a prayer devotional learning to pray in a way pleasing to God, fighting all the doubt, and results of bad decisions, and needing your prayers.  I haven't even discussed some of my struggles to my family and I don't have any friends I can really open up like that to, to discuss specific struggles.  I want to get back in church, but I haven't put forth the effort into finding one because of the scars from past experiences and don't know that I trust any locally.  So I guess I'm asking for prayer to find a church, mentor, repair broken friendships, financial struggles, health issues, and to not give up and keep on praying.  One of my grandmothers was a prayer warrior, and I hope that I can one day leave that same legacy. Thank you!!


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 8, 2015)

Praying for you.  Keep doing your devotionals.  Not sure of your scars and past experiences, but I would suggest maybe going to different church's until you find the right one. Feel free to PM me if you need to talk.  

I started going to church about a year and a half ago after I went thru some tough times.  I still have struggles but my life has been a lot better.  One thing that my Preacher has said many times, that has helped me out, is to "Turn Worry into Worship".

Keep praying and put your trust in the Lord.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re:*

Instead of being 'church' skeptical, why don't you take a few minutes out and ask God to lead you somewhere that you can serve, learn, worship, grow in the faith, and be accountable to others.  

And when you find that spot, serve, learn, worship, grow in the faith, and be accountable to others.  Don't listen to any of the noise that says you are not worthy.  None of us are but Jesus is all we need to be effective!  All we really must do is turn to Jesus and trust Him fully!

I am always available if you need to discuss anything through PM.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2015)

You are in my Prayers.


----------



## B. White (Sep 10, 2015)

Done.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 10, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 10, 2015)

Prayers sent. Don't stress too bad about finding a new church. That relationship is between you and God. Church just adds community to the equation, which is also important, but not more so than your personal relationship with the Lord. Focus on making that one work, and the rest of them will come in due time.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 13, 2015)

one thing that caught my eye was your admittance of your past. Always the first step to recovery or in this case reconnect is our admittance of sin. Ever how great or small, ever how it got to the point it is. One thing to remember, God never leaves us we leave him. Most of the broken friendships may be salvaged with a simple ask of forgiveness. Just like Christ says, ask for forgiveness, repent. Fall down on your knees and open your heart to him, cry the bitterness out of your system, ask God to guide you through this and he will help you find what your looking for. I pray now that God will hear your prayers, open your eyes to the future and close the door of the past. And as others on here, only a click away if I can help you.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 16, 2015)

Praying for you man. Sounds like you are heading in the right direction. don't worry about the past, it will only keep you struggling to move forward. Forgive those that you have bitterness towards then ask for forgiveness from the Lord, trust Him and let Him  guide you and follow His path that He has for you.


----------

